# Homelite Super XL Automatic Chainsaw



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am trying to remove the carburetor on this chainsaw. I have removed all the bolts and screws i can see. The carb however will not move. Can anyone tell me what I am missing?

All your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

may be pressed on there...take a rubber mallot and give it a tap too see if it comes off then..


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just the two mounting screws, you also need to remove the throttle and choke linkages. I'm with bsman here, give it a love tap and see if it pops loose.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply's. the love tap did the trick.
My question now is who made the carb? the only lettering and numbers I can find is HOMELITE SDC 7-74 48. none of my books show a listing for SDC. Is this made by walbro, Zama, Tillotson , or who? I need to get a kit. The fuel pump won't pump fuel.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

An SDC model carburetor is a Walbro carburetor. The kit should be a K10-SDC. I don't think the complete carburetor is available any longer as a replacement, but you should still be able to get a kit.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30Year. I will get a kit and see if I can get it going.


----------



## roeb (Nov 18, 2006)

RKDOC: According to the manuals I have on the SXL AO the carb. listed on most is Homelite part no. A68371B or A68371C. I have many old Homelite parts and have a Walbro (Homelite part no. A68407A) that is supposed to replace the A68371B or C. If interested let me know.


----------



## hsecln (Apr 14, 2007)

Would you still have the carb from your 11/06 ad, I have been looking for one for my super xl automatic


----------

